# The mess that is War Machine



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

According to his twitter account hes trying to sell his organs now to fund his 2 lawsuits and his girlfriends release from immigration detention.

lol

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...48121&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1164


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Now that is a really romantic story.


----------



## ChanceIt (Mar 16, 2010)

Easily one of the biggest tools in mma


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Guess who I found on a certain free adult website >_>




*Do not in any way use the words below in any assortment on a search engine if you are under the age of 18 or 21 in some states as it may or may not lead to pornographic material.*

Busty Jules banging on party


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I managed to take a screenshot a few days back before the auction expired/got cancelled.










The guy is sick in his mind... Maybie he can make some money on porn and drug dealing instead?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone bid on it?


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Anyone bid on it?


Most likely not. I think it's not legal to sell organs on the private market, but I might be wrong.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Inkdot said:


> Most likely not. I think it's not legal to sell organs on the private market, but I might be wrong.


Illegal indeed


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> I managed to take a screenshot a few days back before the auction expired/got cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DL'ing Survivor episodes huh??? :cheeky4:


----------



## Ricardinho (Jun 6, 2009)

hehe funny guy this one, with his beltwit bullits


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

SigFig said:


> DL'ing Survivor episodes huh??? :cheeky4:


Lol ya, you got me! I admit!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Man I would love to be him for a day, just to understand his insane thought process. Guy's life is just tragic, it's like he has a self-destruct button;

get into the ufc- Kaboom, fucks that up
get's into pr0n - Kaboom, knocks out 7 other pr0n stars including his manage

just hurry up and give this guy a reality programme, would be awesome.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

> just hurry up and give this guy a reality programme, would be awesome.


Why encourage this behaviour? Seems like any has-been celebrity or moron gets a reality show now a days. Oh how quickly social norms have fallen.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

King JLB said:


> Why encourage this behaviour? Seems like any has-been celebrity or moron gets a reality show now a days. Oh how quickly social norms have fallen.



There have always been crazy people. Not like giving a few of them reality shows is encouraging normal kids to grow up nuts.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

King JLB said:


> Why encourage this behaviour? Seems like any has-been celebrity or moron gets a reality show now a days. Oh how quickly social norms have fallen.


Err I think you need to get your joke sensor fixed. He will never get a show, I was just joking around since he is a complete nut-case.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I tell you guys what though... il get rid of an un needed organ for 50 grand.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

anyone else and i think its a sick joke but this is just.....sad


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

he went from being a porn star and a decent mma fighter to a fugitive of the law, did he ever **** that one up


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

xeberus said:


> Guess who I found on a certain free adult website >_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELP I gotta look!!!!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Inkdot said:


> I managed to take a screenshot a few days back before the auction expired/got cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is he going to get his organs removed? Wouldn't that cost more than the 50 large?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> How is he going to get his organs removed? Wouldn't that cost more than the 50 large?


Im sure there are some organ donations organizations out there.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Im sure there are some organ donations organizations out there.


that will pay to have parts not even full organs removed from a living person? I don't think so, lol, that'd be some seriously shady organ companies.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> that will pay to have parts not even full organs removed from a living person? I don't think so, lol, that'd be some seriously shady organ companies.


Well i would figure the organ would go to a patient or something... i doubt the person buying it is buying it just to store it in a glass bottle.

Im just guessing anyway... i have no idea what war machine is thinking.

BTW

where in San Jose do you live?? Im in the Branham/Meridian area.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Is this guy really disturbed or just very, very stupid? I'm going with the latter.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I think it's a little bit of both. It's quite clear that he's a meathead with no common sense, but he also clearly suffers from deep, emotional issues. As a fighter, I always liked War Machine... kid is entertaining when it comes to the cage. But as a human being, I can think of no greater waste of air. That he's allowed to shag fit birds for a living shows just how fu*ked up a world we live in.

He just did a scene with Brittney Skye... there's no justice.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> He just did a scene with Brittney Skye... there's no justice.


Hahaha, indeed.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I for one do not envy this guy at all....I can go down the street and pick up a chick that is porn esk. at the BOCO... or I can walts aross the Hwy and pay 250 and not have to deploy anything except money and get to pick from the finest asians in the South East United States... I may not get payed to do this BUT I am also not having to put my liver for sale on Ebay either.....Oh yeah and I have never been on the run from the Law


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Just had a browse on ebay, don't think it's still up, or I couldnt find it.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> How is he going to get his organs removed? Wouldn't that cost more than the 50 large?


Not in TJ, couple shots of tequila, a bath-tub and some ice cubes will only run you a $20


----------



## BTR92 (Jan 28, 2010)

What an idiot.

Shows that MMA is a lot more mental than people give it credit for. This guy is just unbelievably worse.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

hahahahahahahhahaha! hahahahahahahhahaha! ahhahahahahaha!


there isn't much else to say! 

I don't mean to sound grim, but how much longer until he takes his own life already? I feel bad, but what is left?



EDIT: awe, I feel bad. but I won't erase. the guy has big problems.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

SJ said:


> hahahahahahahhahaha! hahahahahahahhahaha! ahhahahahahaha!
> 
> 
> there isn't much else to say!
> ...


I'd say he has an above average chance to die by his own hand. We all fight two wars, one is around us and one is in our heads.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I dont think he is going to commit suicide in the sense that he is going to take a gun and shoot himself or something around those lines. I see him getting in a bar fight or something and getting stabbed to death... iv heared him say before something like "Im an Alpha male and i wanna get killed by a younger Alpha Male that wants to take my spot"
Thats not word for word its just a rough memory of what i remember. Either way the man is not all there...


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I dont think he is going to commit suicide in the sense that he is going to take a gun and shoot himself or something around those lines. I see him getting in a bar fight or something and getting stabbed to death... iv heared him say before something like "Im an Alpha male and i wanna get killed by a younger Alpha Male that wants to take my spot"
> Thats not word for word its just a rough memory of what i remember. Either way the man is not all there...



Yeah I read somewhere he said something like that aswell, I'm sure he tweeted once aswell (God I hate twitter) that "if ehs going down he isn't going alone" which is a tad more worrying.


----------

